# Avenidas Larco y Diagonal



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Nuevamente regreso a Miraflores para mostrar 2 de las vías principales de este distrito, que unen los malecones con el centro. Ambas avenidas han visto gran cantidad de comercio desde hace más de medio siglo y en ellas se ubican algunos de los hitos más importantes del distrito. Espero nque el recorrido sea de su gusto!

El primer tramo, comenzando en Larcomar...












































Edificios frente al Parque Salazar, hacia la calle O'Donovan:








El hotel JW Marriott Lima y detrás de este la torre Parque Mar, los edificios más altos de Miraflores...

















Una casa solitaria en la otra esquina:








Av. Armendariz:








Y ahora si comienza propiamente la Av. José Larco...








Esquina con la calle Juan Fanning:








Algunas casas sobrevivientes...


























Edificio en construcción en la esquina con la calle Manco Cápac:








Pronto más fotos! :cheers:


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

estas cheveres tus fotos Roberto....la primera y unica vez que estuve en Larco Mar fue en Junio del 2006 en esa ocasión fue por motivos de estudio y no pude disfrutar mirar el Mar..recuerdo que fue una mañana nublada y yo solo con mochila al hombro hice el mismo recorrido que estas mostrando , espero regresar pronto y en verano sobretodo.....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lindas fotos!!!!


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos...me gusto en especial la segunda


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Esta zona con sol es otra cosa ! Y tan acostumbrado estoy a verlo siempre con fondo nublado.... Buenas fotos roberto.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

las veces que he ido al larcomar 100pre fueron de noche a no ser de chibolo halla estado pero no recuerdo bien... 

Buenas fotos... me equivoco o tamb habia una edicion del larco de noche


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohh nuevas fotos Verano 09  , te han salido muy buenas  

Salu2 Roberto


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Te han salido muy lindas las fotos. El clima como influye, ese es mi recorrido de casi todos los días, como tengo que caminar me encanta ir a Larcomar, aunque el calor está fuertísimo.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

wao nuevas photos estan buenas" gracias por las Photos"


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bien el sol, se ve increible Larcomar.... excelentes fotos Roberto, le has agarrado el gusto a la cámara.. que no se te pase..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Están chéveres las fotos, Roberto. Espero ver el resto de fotos.


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Buenas fotos, se ve bien todo. Ahora da gusto ver que todas las avenidad principales de la ciudad están bien asfaltadas.



skyperu34 said:


> Esta zona con sol es otra cosa ! Y tan acostumbrado estoy a verlo siempre con fondo nublado.... Buenas fotos roberto.


Yo prefiero fotos con calles nubladas... le da una característica única a Lima.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Buenas fotos, aunque la Av. Larco siempre la relaciono con el Parque central (Kennedy) y todo lo que rodea al parque, como _La Tiendencita Blanca_, por ejemplo.


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Muy buena fotos, Roberto. Buena iniciativa de tomar vistas de estas 2 avenidad muy conocidas en Miraflores. Deberiamos tomar otras vistas de otras avenidas de Lima y de las ciudades principales del Peru. Estoy listo para hacerlo cerca de mi dpto en Miraflores.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Fotaaaazos la segunda y la tercera Rob!!!


----------



## BiShOnEn (Jan 16, 2006)

Esta condicion de Lima de ser una gran meseta sobre un mar hermoso la hace tan única!
tan hermosa!!

me encanta!
estar asomado al mundo... ver el mar.... y el desarrollo a tus espaldas.
preciosa esta capital!!!!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

demasiado linda esas avenidas , peor en q qdo lo de su remodelacion ?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que buenas fotos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Felicitaciones Roberto !!!!*

y se nota que quieres mucho a Miraflores,se palpa eso en tus fotos... salió la casa de la alemana,Frau Gisella,que está en la esquina de Larco con el Malecón de la Reserva...la doña es "anti edificios",siempre fue muy de hacer juntas vecinales,recuerdo de adolescente cuando pasaba por su casa,la veía siempre arreglando sus flores (el jardín exterior de la casa luce realmente fabuloso)...


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

lindas fotos Roberto!  me gusto mucho la 2da! esta super!


----------

